# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Más de 3 mil alpaqueros se beneficiarán con proyectos de mejoramiento genético y crianza en Pasco

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Cerro de Pasco, ago. 21 (ANDINA).-* Más de tres mil alpaqueros de Pasco se beneficiarán con la instalación de la Comisión Regional de Camélidos Sudamericanos, creada por el gobierno regional con el fin de mejorar el nivel genético, sistema de crianza y la alimentación de alpaca, así como buscar su comercialización en el mercado nacional e internacional.    
El gerente de Desarrollo Económico, Elder Aliaga, informó hoy que con la creación de esta comisión se busca impulsar programas de apoyo regional a proyectos sobre este tema y mejorar las condiciones económicas de los productores de las provincias Pasco y Daniel Alcides Carrión. 
Esta comisión se encargará entre otros temas de desarrollar programas de investigación, así como de elaborar un registro de alpacas en la región, del que se carece, y tratar de buscar cofinanciamientos de la cooperación internacional o del Estado, explicó el funcionario regional. 
Recalcó que el gobierno regional desarrolla tres proyectos de crianza de alpaca que serán continuados por esta comisión. 
Uno de los proyectos que manejamos es el de desarrollo de actividades alpaqueras, encargado básicamente del mejoramiento genético de los camélidos de la región, para ello se adquirieron en 2007 un total de 60 alpacas macho de alto valor genético, para su apareamiento con las hembras que posee la región, las cuales son seleccionadas por un equipo técnico.  
Lo que falta es innovar con tecnologías como la estimulación artificial o el trasplante de embriones, a fin de acelerar este proceso de mejoramiento genético, lo cual será encargado a esta comisión, agregó.  
El presupuesto es de un millón 900 mil soles y el tiempo de ejecución es de tres años, el cual concluirá en agosto de 2010. 
También se contempla la capacitación de los productores en cuanto a manejo, sanidad, transformación de los productos de la fibra de alpaca, selección de alpacas y categorización de la fibra. 
Asimismo, manifestó que los otros dos proyectos tienen que ver con la promoción y el fomento de la crianza de alpacas en Pasco y Daniel Alcides Carrión, para mejorar los índices productivos del camélido. 
En la ejecución de este proyecto, cuya duración es de tres años, invertimos en Pasco dos millones 300 mil soles; y en Daniel Alcides Carrión, dos millones 400 mil, precisó.Temas similares: Artículo: Indecopi otorgará denominación de origen a la Maca Junín  Pasco Curso taller de mejoramiento genético para ganado vacuno de la prov gran chimú-cascas, la libertad Entregan 745 camélidos a criadores para repoblar especie en Pasco PRONAMACHCS - Producción láctea y mejoramiento genético Madre de Dios destina más de S/. 3.4 millones a mejoramiento genético del ganado vacuno

----------

